# Welche AiO für 8700k?



## Corsair_Fan (10. November 2019)

*Welche AiO für 8700k?*

Servus

bin am Überlegen auf eine AiO umzusteigen, weis nur nicht welche ich nehmen soll. Welche könnt ihr empfehlen oder nutzt ihr selber und seit zufrieden damit.
Ist es ein großer Unterschied zu Luft?


----------



## Dragon AMD (10. November 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für 8700k?*

Also ein guter luftkühler ist gleichauf mit einer 240 Aio.

Dann müsstest du schon eine 280 oder 360 Aio nehmen um Vorteile zu haben. 



Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Corsair_Fan (10. November 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für 8700k?*

ach ja vergessen zu sagen 360mm AiO suche ich sorry


----------



## azzih (10. November 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für 8700k?*

Hatte selbst ne AiO jetzt wieder ein Luftkühler. Klar AiO ist ein paar grad kühler, allerdings sind gute Luftkühler wie der Dark Rock Pro 4 leiser und weniger Komponenten die kaputt gehen können.

Persönlich würd ich immer wieder ein starken Luftkühler nehmen. Allein schon weil du das Ding einmal einbaust und dann deine Ruhe hast.


----------



## Dragon AMD (10. November 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für 8700k?*

Würde auch eher einen guten Luftkühler nehmen da weniger Defekt gehen kann.



Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BojackHorseman (10. November 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für 8700k?*



Corsair_Fan schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> bin am Überlegen auf eine AiO umzusteigen, weis nur nicht welche ich nehmen soll. Welche könnt ihr empfehlen oder nutzt ihr selber und seit zufrieden damit.
> Ist es ein großer Unterschied zu Luft?



Die Frage muss man stellen: Was glaubst Du wird sich durch eine AiO ändern?

Die Temperaturen? Wie hoch sind sie bei Dir unter Last? Alles unter 85 Grad ist völlig unbedenklich.

Die Lautstärke? Du musst etwa das Doppelte für eine gute 280er (NZXT) investieren, um auf die vergleichbare Lautstärke eines Dark Rock Pro zu kommen.

Der 8700K ist ein sehr guter Prozessor und gar nicht mal so ein Hitzkopf. Wie sieht es mit Deinem Case aus, sind da nur die zwei Lüfter installiert? Die Frage nach dem Sinn muss man sich hier stellen. Wie meine Vorredner schrieben, einen ordentlichen Luftkühler schraubst du einmal drauf und der läuft dann zehn Jahre mit minimalem Leistungsverlust.


----------



## drstoecker (10. November 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für 8700k?*

Richtig geil ist aktuell eine freezer II 360! Hab das Teil seit ein paar Tagen und was soll ich sagen? Denke mit die beste und gerade für diesen Preis. Hatte die letzten Jahre schon einige aios/Custom etc. aber so leise war noch keine.


----------



## azzih (10. November 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für 8700k?*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Richtig geil ist aktuell eine freezer II 360! Hab das Teil seit ein paar Tagen und was soll ich sagen? Denke mit die beste und gerade für diesen Preis. Hatte die letzten Jahre schon einige aios/Custom etc. aber so leise war noch keine.



Hatte den Freezer 240. Vielleicht hat sich bei dem 360 ja viel geändert, aber meine war ohne individuelle Lüfterkruve echt laut und nach bissl mehr als einem Jahr ist die Pumpe verreckt.


----------



## drstoecker (10. November 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für 8700k?*



azzih schrieb:


> Hatte den Freezer 240. Vielleicht hat sich bei dem 360 ja viel geändert, aber meine war ohne individuelle Lüfterkruve echt laut und nach bissl mehr als einem Jahr ist die Pumpe verreckt.


hatte die auch, die freezer II ist komplett anders, Pumpe ist ne eigenentwicklung von Arctic. Auch das Kabelmanagement ist einzigartig, 3x120er/1x80/Pumpe = 1x4pin Anschluss!


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (10. November 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für 8700k?*

Pro Luftkühler! 

Falls du trotzdem ne AiO möchtest: Ich meine die Eisbaer von Alphacool hatte im letzten PCGH Test recht ordentlich abgeschnitten....


----------



## Dragon AMD (10. November 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für 8700k?*

Da mir bei einer Aio die Pumpe gestorben ist habe ich echt keine Lust auf eine Aio.

Da bleibe ich lieber beim Luftkühler.

Mfg

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (10. November 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für 8700k?*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Pro Luftkühler!
> 
> Falls du trotzdem ne AiO möchtest: Ich meine die Eisbaer von Alphacool hatte im letzten PCGH Test recht ordentlich abgeschnitten....


Die habe ich auch noch da!


Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Da mir bei einer Aio die Pumpe gestorben ist habe ich echt keine Lust auf eine Aio.
> 
> Da bleibe ich lieber beim Luftkühler.
> 
> ...


Pech kann man immer haben das ist eher die Ausnahme. Bei meinem Kumpel läuft immer noch eine H50 fehlerfrei, und das seit ungefähr Release.

ich weis für mich das ich eine aio oder custom immer einem luftkühler vorziehen werde. Weil für gute Temperaturen brauchste schon einen wuchtigen Kühler.


----------



## BojackHorseman (10. November 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für 8700k?*

Das mag sein, aber wenn wir ehrlich sind, was die Ausfallsicherheit angeht, geht das Rennen sicher 99:1 für die Luftkühler aus. Bevor ein Lüfter wirklich das Zeitliche segnet, kündigt sich das durch Schleifen oder Klackern an. Wobei der passive Kühlklotz ja weiterhin bestehen bleibt und eine Pumpe in jedem Fall teurer als ein Lüfter ist.


----------



## Dragon AMD (10. November 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für 8700k?*

Mein 8700k geköpft läuft mit cryorig Kühler in prime95 mach 70 Grad. 

Beim gamen so um 55 bis 60 maximal.

Alle Kerne auf 5ghz.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Corsair_Fan (11. November 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für 8700k?*

okay kaum ein Unterschied zu meinen mit Luft der läuft auch so um die 60°C bei 4,7 AllCore. Also lohnt sich das eigentlich überhaupt nicht auf AiO umzusteigen.
Im Idel hab ich so 30-34°C


----------



## CSOger (11. November 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für 8700k?*

Dein Prolimatech Genesis ist ein verdammt guter Kühler.
Läuft bei mir hier auch mit einem 8700K (geköpft)
Eine AIO wird da nicht viel besser abschneiden.


----------



## BojackHorseman (11. November 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für 8700k?*

Ich fasse zusammen.

Ein 8700K ist kein High End-Prozessor.

Er braucht keine Wasserkühlung für 140 Euro aufwärts.

Ein Luftkühler für 70 Euro wird ihn immer und in jedem Fall im Zaum halten, bei ähnlichen Temperaturen, geringerer Lautstärke und weitaus geringerer Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit.


----------

